# SSG Bradley C. Hart - USASOC



## Ravage (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/February/110220-01.html

FORT  BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Feb. 20, 2011) – A U.S. Army  Soldier Staff  Sgt. Bradley C. Hart, 25, of Perrysburg, Ohio died  February 17 at Camp  Lemonnier, Djibouti, Africa, of injuries sustained  in a non combat incident.   He was assigned to the U.S. Army Special  Operations Command, Fort Bragg,  N.C.


----------



## rlowery60 (Feb 21, 2011)

RIP SSG


----------



## AWP (Feb 21, 2011)

Blue Skies.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 21, 2011)

Rest easy, SSG.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 21, 2011)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 21, 2011)

RIP, SSG Hart.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 21, 2011)

R.I.P. SSG


----------



## Scotth (Feb 21, 2011)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 22, 2011)

Prayers out to all affected by the loss of this fine young SSG.

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 22, 2011)

RIP, Valhalla awaits.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 22, 2011)

R.I.P. warrior.

F.M.


----------



## scrapdog (Feb 23, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 2, 2011)

Fair winds and following seas, SSG Hart.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Mar 24, 2011)

Rest easy SSG Hart.


----------



## tova (Mar 25, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## sfmike (May 12, 2011)

RIP, Brother!


----------



## CDG (May 12, 2011)

RIP SSG.


----------



## surgicalcric (May 12, 2011)

Repose En Paix


----------

